# Revenge ratings?



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

How do you all manage to 1-star pax? After you 1-star them, don't they see it and can 1-star you right back?

Also, what's the minimum driver rating to see trip times and direction? 4.85?

I find that I don't want to rate pax lower than 5-star or else my rating will suffer and I might lose trip times and direction?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

50% of my rides are 1 stars. I have a 4.96 rating. Your logic is flawed.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

my ratings go like this

5 star cash tip
4 never
3 never
2 no cash tip and I like you
1 no cash tip and i dont like you

my rating is a 4.90.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> 50% of my rides are 1 stars. I have a 4.96 rating. Your logic is flawed.


Just reading, your post, is one DAMN good reason to NOT tip your "entitled" Uber driver.

Give all my riders 5☆ unless there's a good solid reason. Less than 5 one ☆s in 6K rides.

Also, utilize Uber, as pax, and reducing tips every time I read UP. Oh well, saves money.

My two cents
&#128526;



DontGoToPaterson said:


> my ratings go like this
> 
> 5 star cash tip
> 4 never
> ...


One more reason to NOT tip "entitled" drivers from the "other side of the tracks"!

My two cents.
&#128526;



DontGoToPaterson said:


> my ratings go like this
> 
> 5 star cash tip
> 4 never
> ...


And your education level?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Just reading, your post, is one DAMN good reason to NOT tip your "entitled" Uber driver.
> 
> Give all my riders 5☆ unless there's a good solid reason. Less than 5 one ☆s in 6K rides.
> 
> ...


...so your point is that your an ant and cheap?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And your education level?


for tone and balance: that is not nice.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> ...so your point is that your an ant and cheap?


Not at all. My point is very obvious. Read the OPs post. A driver, such as that, deserves ZERO tip. Nothing.

However, please feel free to interpret as you wish.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Just reading, your post, is one DAMN good reason to NOT tip your "entitled" Uber driver.
> 
> Give all my riders 5☆ unless there's a good solid reason. Less than 5 one ☆s in 6K rides.
> 
> ...


For you to reduce your tipping based on what you see on UP which only represents a tiny fraction of drivers is completely absurd.

I 100% agree pax who don't tip don't deserve a 5 star rating. They most certainly don't deserve a 4.95 rated excellent driver like myself. Unfortunately the ratings system is flawed. So effectively rating non tipping pax isnt feasible yet. I cant do it in good faith because they may still tip in the app. Now, if we were allowed to change pax ratings Id be 1 starring cheap bastards like it was going out of style. Just like pax aren't "obligated" to tip, Im not "obligated" to rate them 5 stars or even allow them in my car in the first place.

Tip your driver or take the bus! End of discussion.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> For you to reduce your tipping based on what you see on UP which represents a tiny fraction of drivers is completely absurd.


this comment confused me too. What on earth is here that would effect how one tips or not? Wondering.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> this comment confused me too. What on earth is here that would effect how one tips or not? Wondering.


He's bored and trying to get a rise out of people&#128514;


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I only give out 5* or 1* - and you have to seriously piss me off to get a one star - in fact, these often also result in a call to Uber support as well, just to complain to somebody that doesn't care. Tips are nice, but I don't count on them, especially when I get "I'll tip you in the app".

I started doing this gig for fun, and it's still fun, just not as much. What I am realizing is that the driving part is fun, the music is great, a clean and nice new car, fair money for going places, yada, yada. It's just that a fraction of that other component is what takes the fun out of it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> For you to reduce your tipping based on what you see on UP which only represents a tiny fraction of drivers is completely absurd.
> 
> I 100% agree pax who don't tip don't deserve a 5 star rating. They most certainly don't deserve a 4.95 rated excellent driver like myself. Unfortunately the ratings system is flawed. So effectively rating non tipping pax isnt feasible yet. I cant do it in good faith because they may still tip in the app. Now, if we were allowed to change pax ratings Id be 1 starring cheap bastards like it was going out of style. Just like pax aren't "obligated" to tip, Im not "obligated" to rate them 5 stars or even allow them in my car in the first place.
> 
> Tip your driver or take the bus! End of discussion.


You're entitled to your opinion. I'm allowed one as well.

When I read these "jerk off", anti pax, posts am going to respond. They take a shot, I'll take a shot. Kinda like our favorite President!

So, they can rate how they want. So can I. And I can tip, or not tip, how I wish.

Becoming very selective who receives tips. Certain percentage get NOTHING. Feel like I'm actually doing them a huge favor. An opportunity, for them, to learn and empower themselves.

And nope, not taking the bus.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Feel like I'm actually doing them a huge favor


for balance and tone: How would a driver even know what you did and how could they learn which one of your tolerances was breached? Wondering only.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. I'm allowed one as well.
> 
> When I read these "jerk off", anti pax, posts am going to respond. They take a shot, I'll take a shot. Kinda like our favorite President!
> 
> ...


You should tip on all rides unless the driver is drinking in front of you, doing drugs in front of you, or exposes himself to you. Other than that. Cash tip.

As a driver. I also sometimes make unscheduled stops and demand that my pax go into stores and run errands for me. I also make some of them vacum my car and squeegee my windshields. Because Im a 4.95 rated excellent diamond pro driver. They happily oblige. If they leave streaks on my windshield. 1 star, writeup, and request never to be matched with that useless shithead again.

I don't work for Uber. Uber works for me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cash tip? no no no never never never. who carries cash? Cashless society coming soon. Yeah.

Yes to tipping drivers; specially if YOU are a driver. Seems simple.

<for those confused; sarcasm level is only at medium here>


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Cash tip? no no no never never never. who carries cash? Cashless society coming soon. Yeah.
> 
> Yes to tipping drivers; specially if YOU are a driver. Seems simple.
> 
> <for those confused; sarcasm level is only at medium here>


Cash tips are one of the last lines of defense against the nanny state dipping their filthy fingers into your hard earned $$$. I know its futile but Ill continue to tip people in cash. Cash is king as long as it still exists.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I think it’s takes awhile for their rating to change although if you ask some pax they have no idea what their rating is or how to find it. Their less concerned than we are. Although it’s rare, I’ll sometimes get somebody with below a 4.70 and they’re clearly trying to do the best they can so they can continue taking rides, like slowly closing my door and apologizing for simple things. I’ve even had drivers tip me after I 1* them. I wouldn’t take it back though because I gave great service and they acted like a jerk.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> You should tip on all rides unless the driver is drinking in front of you, doing drugs in front of you, or exposes himself to you. Other than that. Cash tip.
> 
> As a driver. I also sometimes make unscheduled stops and demand that my pax go into stores and run errands for me. I also make some of them vacum my car and squeegee my windshields. Because Im a 4.95 rated excellent diamond pro driver. They happily oblige. If they leave streaks on my windshield. 1 star, writeup, and request never to be matched with that useless shithead again.
> 
> I don't work for Uber. Uber works for me.


Sounds like you have quite a strategy! And know you're smart enough not to try that on me.

But knock yourself out &#129354;, turn your pax's into slaves. And make them enjoy it.

Myself, nothing intimidates me. NEVER cash tip my drivers. And tip only the ones who provide the same top level service as I do.

And some drivers, I will make them get out and do somersaults and jumping jacks! Just for kicks. &#128077;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Cash is king.


I'm ahead of the curve; I don't use cash....ever... Well, I do get 'cash back' because my wife unit uses my wallet as her special ATM. Myself, never use cash (or coins). Can't wait for cash less society.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> Cash tips are one of the last lines of defense against the nanny state dipping their filthy fingers into your hard earned $$$. I know its futile but Ill continue to tip people in cash. Cash is king as long as it still exists.


Have at it. Do as you wish. Most of us have stopped carrying cash. Haven't tipped, in cash, for at least 10 years. And not going to.

And when taking a cab, if the driver doesn't take credit cards, he receives ZERO tip.



mch said:


> You should tip on all rides unless the driver is drinking in front of you, doing drugs in front of you, or exposes himself to you. Other than that. Cash tip.
> 
> As a driver. I also sometimes make unscheduled stops and demand that my pax go into stores and run errands for me. I also make some of them vacum my car and squeegee my windshields. Because Im a 4.95 rated excellent diamond pro driver. They happily oblige. If they leave streaks on my windshield. 1 star, writeup, and request never to be matched with that useless shithead again.
> 
> I don't work for Uber. Uber works for me.


And think I'll try out your "slave strategy" on some of my passengers. Will let you know how it works out.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Most of us have stopped carrying cash


for tone, balance and honesty: Um, er, ah, I doubt 'most' Americans have stopped carrying cash. A minority, sure. I carry cash, but never use it; why wife handles that chore. I'm card or death.

i think somebody has missed a note that had high high sarcasm and snark. Just saying.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like you have quite a strategy! And know you're smart enough not to try that on me.
> 
> But knock yourself out &#129354;, turn your pax's into slaves. And make them enjoy it.
> 
> ...


You're right. I wouldn't try it on you because you'd probably never make it in my car. You'd be on the side of the road in a cloud of exhaust&#128514;. I discriminate when picking up pax. You probably wouldn't pass my pre screening requirements.

When I pull up to a pax I roll my window down and yell "You down with OPP?" If the pax doesn't enthusiastically reply "Yea you know me!" its cancel city.

Once they're in my car if they don't smell like marijuana I cancel and request they exit the vehicle. I require my pax to be mildly sedated. That way theres less potential for trouble.

I also don't do Uber express pools or Lyft shared rides. So we'd probably never be matched together in the first place.



MiamiKid said:


> Have at it. Do as you wish. Most of us have stopped carrying cash. Haven't tipped, in cash, for at least 10 years. And not going to.
> 
> And when taking a cab, if the driver doesn't take credit cards, he receives ZERO tip.
> 
> ...


Make Uber work for you!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I fear the sarcasm level of this thread is sailing over many heads. Alert the media.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

mch said:


> You should tip on all rides unless the driver is drinking in front of you, doing drugs in front of you, or exposes himself to you. Other than that. Cash tip.
> 
> As a driver. I also sometimes make unscheduled stops and demand that my pax go into stores and run errands for me. I also make some of them vacum my car and squeegee my windshields. Because Im a 4.95 rated excellent diamond pro driver. They happily oblige. If they leave streaks on my windshield. 1 star, writeup, and request never to be matched with that useless shithead again.
> 
> I don't work for Uber. Uber works for me.


Oh my God I'm crying &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Oh my God I'm crying &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Yea Im just having fun. These "philosophical" debates have been hashed out over and over. It is what it is&#128514;


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Also, what's the minimum driver rating to see trip times and direction? 4.85?


Does anyone know what this is? Is there a minimum? Or is it just AR and CR? Its minimum for Uber Pro but I swear I saw someone say seeing time and direction is separate?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

4.85 4%


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> my ratings go like this
> 
> 5 star cash tip
> 4 never
> ...


After thinking of getting 4 stars and 1 stars for no reason from Pax, I agree with your rating system at some point.
We all drivers should mutual agreement to follow a standard to rate Pax.
If we consider and compare to Yelp rating nature, we could use this standard. For Lyft, we can be able to change it later time.

My Rating standard..

5 stars .. Cash Tip or Rider is very friendly.
4 stars.... No cash tip but no trouble or you think he is alright/okay.
3 stars.... No cash tip but rider is not friendly or asking things for driver to do.
2 stars.... Riders leaves a mess or Rider is disrespectful towards driver
1 srars ... Rider is rude/ Rider puke/vomit inside car

Any thought????


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> 5 stars .. Cash Tip


Few riders would ever get a 5. Hard pass.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> After thinking of getting 4 stars and 1 stars for no reason from Pax, I agree with your rating system at some point.
> We all drivers should mutual agreement to follow a standard to rate Pax.
> If we consider and compare to Yelp rating nature, we could use this standard. For Lyft, we can be able to change it later time.
> 
> ...


Another DAMN good reason "entitled" Uber drivers, such as yourself, do NOT deserve tips! NONE.

In fact, am done tipping drivers period.

TIPS ARE INCLUDED!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Another DAMN good reason "entitled" Uber drivers, such as yourself, do NOT deserve tips! NONE.
> 
> In fact, am done tipping drivers period.
> 
> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!


I have never expected tips from riders. Period. So if someone tips me, he deserves 5 stars. Make sense? Until this moment, I always rated riders 5 stars. Only 2 riders I rated with 4 stars for reason. I gave them good smooth ride, clean car, newer model, parked for their conveniences, Didn't want to leave them in cold dark season, but what did I get in return from you riders. Unexplainable 4 star and 1 star. So you guy deserve driver's revenge. Period.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> In fact, am done tipping drivers period.
> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!


For tone, balance and contrast: so you become one of those pax who never tip. Great. Perfect. 
tips are optional, not included. There is a difference.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Let the rider enjoy their own medicine. I have made up my mind to Uber Paxholes. Dead to Uber.   

I guess these Uber Paxholes had never had driver licenses or never own a car. Let me tell you stories of ( I thought it might be ) two of my 1 stars ( I have two) and one of my 4 stars ( I have 10 ).
One 4 star .... This girl thought I was checking up on her many times... Actually, I was checking at blind spots to change lane. 
One 4 star..... This girl thought I was peeking once on her.... Actually, I was checking her if she put her seat belt on. 
One 1 star ... This guy thought I was driving too fast on Freeway by looking at cars that were trying to exit ramp or to merge freeway. Actually, I was driving 61 mph on 65 mph posted limit in third lane. He also reported me about driving. I told him about posted limit and my current speed but I still offer him, if he insist I would slow down and would drive on 1st or 2nd lane. 
>>
Learn about Uber Paxholes. The more you have learned, the more you are gonna hate them. So according to Yelp sydrom, I am gonna start with standard 4 stars. 5 for better person, lower for Arsehole.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I have never expected tips from riders. Period. So if someone tips me, he deserves 5 stars. Make sense? Until this moment, I always rated riders 5 stars. Only 2 riders I rated with 4 stars for reason. I gave them good smooth ride, clean car, newer model, parked for their conveniences, Didn't want to leave them in cold dark season, but what did I get in return from you riders. Unexplainable 4 star and 1 star. So you guy deserve driver's revenge. Period.


Am a driver and rider. But, sickened by some of fellow drivers expecting cash tips. And only 5 ☆ for cash tips? Drivers should know better.

As a rider, now saving by reducing tips and becoming much more selective.

Win, win for me. My rating won't be affected. And if it is? Revenge ratings!



Wildgoose said:


> Let the rider enjoy their own medicine. I have made up my mind to Uber Paxholes. Dead to Uber.
> 
> I guess these Uber Paxholes had never had driver licenses or never own a car. Let me tell you stories of ( I thought it might be ) two of my 1 stars ( I have two) and one of my 4 stars ( I have 10 ).
> One 4 star .... This girl thought I was checking up on her many times... Actually, I was checking at blind spots to change lane.
> ...


Bet I can guess which of "side of the tracks" you live on?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Am a driver and rider. But, sickened by some of fellow drivers expecting cash tips. And only 5 ☆ for cash tips? Drivers should know better.
> 
> As a rider, now saving by reducing tips and becoming much more selective.
> 
> Win, win for me. My rating won't be affected. And if it is? Revenge ratings!


I will never expect tip. My rating standard will be starting by 4 stars. So 4 for all, 5 for better rider, lower for reasons. That's is. Before that I didn't never think of how to rate. All got 5 stars. Now I have my own rating standard.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I will never expect tip. My rating standard will be starting by 4 stars. So 4 for all, 5 for better rider, lower for reasons. That's is. Before that I didn't never think of how to rate. All got 5 stars. Now I have my own rating standard.


Know what? Riders can do the same.

Four ☆, zero tip. You got a deal! Agreed. 
&#128077;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Another 4 star was received by a under influence guy recently. The ride was so smooth and he even got fell a sleep in back seat. Didn't even notice that we arrived his house. This is how smooth driving was. He gave me 4 star. He might think 4 star is average for drivers, So there is nothing wrong with me to give out 4 stars to average riders. .. As Clear as a transparent glass.



MiamiKid said:


> Know what? Riders can do the same.
> 
> Four ☆, zero tip. You got a deal! Agreed.
> &#128077;


I don't mind. Every one think it is average. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I giving them 4 they gave me 4 .. this is fair and square. Now it is not. I gave them 5 they gave me 4. understood?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Another 4 star was received by a under influence guy recently. The ride was so smooth and he even got fell a sleep in back seat. Didn't even notice that we arrived his house. This is how smooth driving was. He gave me 4 star. He might think 4 star is average for drivers, So there is nothing wrong with me to give out 4 stars to average riders. .. As Clear as a transparent glass.


Yup, clear as glass. Just adopted same strategy, without a tip, as a rider.

When driving, now reminding all pax's:
TIPS ARE INCLUDED! 
Agreed.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Yup, clear as glass. Just adopted same strategy, without a tip, as a rider.
> 
> When driving, now reminding all pax's:
> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!
> Agreed.


You should learn what is TIP for. 
Fares are calculated without tips. Understood?



MiamiKid said:


> Yup, clear as glass. Just adopted same strategy, without a tip, as a rider.


With your this kind of attitude, some rider will give trouble to your driving privileges. 
Agreed..


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> You should learn what is TIP for.
> Fares are calculated without tips. Understood?
> 
> 
> ...


Try it!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Try it!


It is coming. You just haven't seen yet.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> You should learn what is TIP for.
> Fares are calculated without tips. Understood?
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not understood. I say they're INCLUDED in the fare. Get it?



Wildgoose said:


> It is coming. You just haven't seen yet.


We'll see. Back on the road Monday 4:00 AM.

And of course, I receive mega tips &#128184;.



Wildgoose said:


> It is coming. You just haven't seen yet.


Bring it on!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Bet I can guess which of "side of the tracks" you live on?


for contrast, balance and tone: that is not nice.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like you have quite a strategy! And know you're smart enough not to try that on me.
> 
> But knock yourself out &#129354;, turn your pax's into slaves. And make them enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's high time you admit that you're cheap, and you seem to carry an over inflated sense of self grandiosity.

You are merely using what you see on here as some kind of unfounded vindication for your cheapness and overly high opinion of yourself.

As a PAX, I tip in cash 99% of the time, but if I don't happen to have cash on me, I make a point of tipping them in the app right away. As a driver, I will end the ride, give the PAX one minute to tip before I rate. Yes, you do get the tip notification even if you haven't submitted the rating yet.

With @mch and the other drivers 100% on this!

My two cents. :cools:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kevink said:


> give the PAX one minute to tip before I rate


many, if not most, pax don't tip right away, In fact, they don't tip until they view the app again AFTER the ride. Anyway, another reason to ignore pax ratings from OTHER drivers; meaningless.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Becoming very selective who receives tips. Certai*o*n*e hundred* percentage*of drivers* get NOTHING.


FIFY



mch said:


> You should tip on all rides unless the driver is drinking in front of you, doing drugs in front of you, or exposes himself to you. Other than that. Cash tip.


What if the driver breaks wind convincingly?



MiamiKid said:


> And some drivers, I will make them get out and do somersaults and jumping jacks! Just for kicks.


I always decline to honour those demands. Demanding passengers never tip, anyhow. When I decline those ridiculous demands, these demanding customers always try to tell me how I have "blown" my tip. I ;laugh and scoff at them and let them know that I know that they were not going to tip me, anyhow.



MiamiKid said:


> when taking a cab, if the driver doesn't take credit cards, he receives ZERO tip.


DAMN! You are being nice. If the cab drivers here have credit card terminals that "do not work", half the passengers here will start to get out. You would be amazed at what electronics whizzes we have driving cabs here. They can "fix" those malfunctioning credit card terminals with a snap of their fingers.

I took plastic long before the city told us that we had to take it. In fact, Uber Taxi launched here about six months before the Taxicab Commission required cab drivers to accept plastic. I have no problem with plastic. In fact, I am almost at the point where I would prefer that the customer pay electronically.



SHalester said:


> I carry cash, but never use it; why wife handles that chore. I'm card or death.


About the only use that I have for cash, any more, is a lottery ticket (costs a dollar or two, depending on the game that you want), apck of gum for girlfriend (also costs about a dollar) or a hot dog on the street (costs about a dollar fifty or two dollars). Other than that, it is plastic. Anything that I buy for the cab or Uber/Lyft car gets paid for with plastic in case the Internal Revenue man has any questions.



mch said:


> I wouldn't try it on you because you'd probably never make it in my car. You'd be on the side of the road in a cloud of exhaust. I also don't do Uber express pools or Lyft shared rides. So we'd probably never be matched together in the first place.


I would take him in the cab, as I am happy to take his plastic. I would want him as a second rider on U-POOL so that I could shuffle him. I would not want him as the first pick-up. I do not accept Gr*yft* Shared, either. In my market, Gr*yft *does not pay the driver for no-shows on Shared (it charges the customer, but pockets the fee). There is no opportunity to shuffle, which is the only way to make Pool/Shared pay. Further, the possibility of an Endless Line is very high. For those two reasons, I will not accept Gr*yft* Shared.

I do not rate based on a tip or lack thereof. You just do not know if they actually will tip in-application. Often, when they say that they will tip in-application, they do not, but, i have been surprised by the number who actually have.

On Lyft, if I do not like the trip and want to make sure that I do not get it again, I will give a "protective three stars".

I will deduct stars for infractions such as keeping me waiting, general [rectal apertude]. My pet peeve is when you get a carload of [plural of French for "shower"] and the guy who sits in front does not put back the seat. That is a deduction of one star; two if I am in a foul mood.

Anyone who tries to eat in the car is an automatic one star.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

kevink said:


> Maybe it's high time you admit that you're cheap, and you seem to carry an over inflated sense of self grandiosity.
> 
> You are merely using what you see on here as some kind of unfounded vindication for your cheapness and overly high opinion of yourself.
> 
> ...


Philly guy. Tipping in cash 99% of the time. Old school class right there.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

mch said:


> Make Uber work for you!


He more sounded like an Uber slave.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kevink said:


> Maybe it's high time you admit that you're cheap, and you seem to carry an over inflated sense of self grandiosity.
> 
> You are merely using what you see on here as some kind of unfounded vindication for your cheapness and overly high opinion of yourself.
> 
> ...


It's a cashless system. "You people" wanting cash tips will not get them.

You can call me whatever you want. Your opinion means ZIP! Now on record as saying Uber drivers do NOT deserve tips

WHY?

TIPS ARE INCLUDED!

If the "homie" type drivers will just stay on their "side of the tracks", we'll be better off.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Less than 5 one ☆s in 6K rides.





> And your education level?


Those who do not know the difference between "fewer than" and "less than" should not ask about others' education levels. Something about people in glass houses not throwing stones....


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

SHalester said:


> many, if not most, pax don't tip right away, In fact, they don't tip until they view the app again AFTER the ride. Anyway, another reason to ignore pax ratings from OTHER drivers; meaningless.


Or, another reason to downrate anyone that doesn't tip in cash, since one can never be sure they will actually tip. You play the odds that most of these people won't tip, and rate accordingly. Your downrating of the PAX for no tip will justify itself more often than not.



MiamiKid said:


> It's a cashless system. "You people" wanting cash tips will not get them.
> 
> You can call me whatever you want. Your opinion means ZIP! Now on record as saying Uber drivers do NOT deserve tips
> 
> ...


"Homie?" "Their side of the tracks?" "Better off?"

Sounds like you're a bit of a racist.

My two cents. :cools:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kevink said:


> Or, another reason to downrate anyone that doesn't tip in cash, since one can never be sure they will actually tip. You play the odds that most of these people won't tip, and rate accordingly. Your downrating of the PAX for no tip will justify itself more often than not.
> 
> 
> "Homie?" "Their side of the tracks?" "Better off?"
> ...


And sounds like you're a bit "ghetto".



kevink said:


> Or, another reason to downrate anyone that doesn't tip in cash, since one can never be sure they will actually tip. You play the odds that most of these people won't tip, and rate accordingly. Your downrating of the PAX for no tip will justify itself more often than not.
> 
> 
> "Homie?" "Their side of the tracks?" "Better off?"
> ...


And one more for the "reject" stack! 
&#128078;&#128078;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Now on record as saying Uber drivers do NOT deserve tips


Your opinion means ZIP!

Taking the drivers' side, one-hundred per-cent...............................



MiamiKid said:


> If the "homie" type drivers will just stay on their "side of the tracks", we'll be better off.


What are the "homie type drivers" supposed to do when their customers want to come to "your" side of the tracks?



The Gift of Fish said:


> Those who do not know the difference between "fewer than" and "less than" should not ask about others' education levels. Something about people in glass houses not throwing stones....


They should also dress in the basement.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kevink said:


> Your downrating of the PAX for no tip will justify itself more often than not.


Horse poo. Few pax tip in cash. Sorry, another primary reason to ignore pax ratings.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Few pax tip in cash


This is what I am getting here, as well. Tuesday, I did get a three dollar cash tip, but I do not remember when I got one before that. Of late, all of them have been in-application.

I still get cash tips in the cab, but I do not see too much cash even there, any more.

I read all of these posts about how some of these TNC drivers get all of these cash tips and I have to wonder:

Is it a market thing?
Are they telling stories?

The second would be a corollary of Cab Driver Big Lie Number Two (how much money they make-to everyone else). As a TNC driver _ain't nothin' but no uninformed, unlicenced, underinsured, uncertified, illegal and underpaid tack-see driver_, my suspicions favour the second but have not ruled out the first, Y-E-T.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are they telling stories?


A big percent of the POSTS here are stories. &#128580;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> It's a cashless system. "You people" wanting cash tips will not get them.
> 
> You can call me whatever you want. Your opinion means ZIP! Now on record as saying Uber drivers do NOT deserve tips
> 
> ...


You need to get after it and be more ambitious. I make BANK doing off the books cash pool rides.

You're from Atlanta right? Have you ever driven Gucci Mayne around?

I got $20 in cash tips last night. I only did 10 rides. 3 of them tipped cash. The other 7 were low class DUNCES who weren't raised properly.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

They desperately need an eye roll reaction button added to the like, wow, laugh, and love options. I'd be eye rolling the crap out of these responses.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> 50% of my rides are 1 stars. I have a 4.96 rating. Your logic is flawed.


That's because your ratings no longer count against passengers. I'm not sure if that's true, but I remember reading somewhere if you are a habitual low rater they won't count.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cut said:


> That's because your ratings no longer count against passengers. I'm not sure if that's true, but I remember reading somewhere if you are a habitual low rater they won't count.


Willing to bet that's the case.


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> my ratings go like this
> 
> 5 star cash tip
> 4 never
> ...


This is pretty good.
5 star i accidentally gave you
4 never
3 never
2 i like you
1 i don't like you

no benefit to give a rider more than 2 star. to what? make another driver pick them up sooner than the ping can drop to me?
2+star= match again
1 star= no match again


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Cut said:


> That's because your ratings no longer count against passengers. I'm not sure if that's true, but I remember reading somewhere if you are a habitual low rater they won't count.


You must believe everything you read on here. Uber has never stated how their algorithms work so what people say on here are only assumptions.

I can careless what a riders rating is. One thing uber and Lyft have published in writing is that I won't be paired with that passenger again. That is what matters to me. It all comes down to my strategy of long profitable trips. Longer trips get a 5 star. Short trips get the infamous 1 star if I think your not a tipper. Especially if you say your gonna tip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> 1 star if I think your not a tipper.


Reminder to self: ignore pax ratings.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Willing to bet that's the case.


It cuts both ways. In addition to refusing to tip, you're probably a habitual low rater too. So your ratings of drivers wouldn't count.

My two cents.:cools:



SHalester said:


> Reminder to self: ignore pax ratings.


That approach will get you burned sooner or later.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kevink said:


> That approach will get you burned sooner or later


Nope. I have found no correlation between pax low ratings and how they are in my ride. Plus, I don't care what other drivers, none I know, rated said pax. And in calif w a lot of info to digest I dont even look for it. I mean a 1 Star for no cash tip? Really? Unbelievable.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Nope. I have found no correlation between pax low ratings and how they are in my ride. Plus, I don't care what other drivers, none I know, rated said pax. And in calif w a lot of info to digest I dont even look for it. I mean a 1 Star for no cash tip? Really? Unbelievable.


Don't worry. One day you will. And I will bet any amount of money you come on here crying about how you feel wronged by the PAX.

Did I say that I would one-star a PAX for no tip? I merely said they were ripe for downrating. If they made me wait more than two minutes, plus no tip, plus a short trip, yes that is most definitely a one-star. As far as simply not tipping and the rating they get, that depends upon my mood at the time.

Stop it with your holier than though nonsense though. If someone wants to downrate a PAX for whatever reason, what's it to you? If you think the PAX rate the driver fairly 100% of the time, you're sadly mistaken, and frankly, beyond reasoning with.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kevink said:


> Stop it with your holier than though nonsense though


Wut? First I was a contrarian now I'm holy? Is that an upgrade?
Anyway, sure a driver can rate how they wish n for whatever reason. Totally agree. A driver can also ignore pax ratings. Fair is fair, yeah? And while u may not 1* for no cash tip a bunch of regular members who post daily, do. My comment aimed at them. Many members down rate pax for silly reasons, and that enforces my habit of ignoring pax ratings. Makes sense? If still nonsense I invite you to the ignore feature. Does wonders.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SFTraffic said:


> This is pretty good.
> 5 star i accidentally gave you
> 4 never
> 3 never
> ...


One ☆, zero tip for you. &#128078;



DontGoToPaterson said:


> my ratings go like this
> 
> 5 star cash tip
> 4 never
> ...


ZERO TIPS FOR UBER DRIVERS


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> You must believe everything you read on here. Uber has never stated how their algorithms work so what people say on here are only assumptions.
> 
> I can careless what a riders rating is. One thing uber and Lyft have published in writing is that I won't be paired with that passenger again. That is what matters to me. It all comes down to my strategy of long profitable trips. Longer trips get a 5 star. Short trips get the infamous 1 star if I think your not a tipper. Especially if you say your gonna tip.


I know Lyft says 3-stars or less and there will never be a match again, but I've never seen it mentioned from Uber. If you can provide a link, I'd like to see it.

I couldn't remember where I read that from, but just found it. It is talking about passengers rating drivers, so I don't know if they do that to drivers rating passengers as well. It says, "In addition, we'll exclude low ratings from riders who consistently give lower ratings." https://www.uber.com/us/en/c/180-days/improved-ratings-and-feedback/


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> One ☆, zero tip for you. &#128078;
> 
> 
> ZERO TIPS FOR UBER DRIVERS


Most pax already tip $0 in California, so it is no different to me. 2* most pax to match again, 1* never again


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SFTraffic said:


> Most pax already tip $0 in California, so it is no different to me. 2* most pax to match again, 1* never again


And passengers can rate you exactly the same way.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mch said:


> Stop complaining about your "markets" and your "depression".





SHalester said:


> Nope. I have found no correlation between pax low ratings and how they are in my ride. Plus, I don't care what other drivers, none I know, rated said pax. And in calif w a lot of info to digest I dont even look for it. I mean a 1 Star for no cash tip? Really? Unbelievable.


This thread is exactly why I don't put a lot of weight into PAX ratings. I've put this in other threads, but my PAX rating was a 9.4x. Out of probably 10-15 rides. So some dumb ass Uber driver dinged me for some dumb reason. But, I have absolutely no clue what that reason was or who it was. Maybe I didn't give them a "cash tip". But I always tip drivers. Who the hell carries cash anymore? Certainly not wads of 1s to tip people. I might have 1 $20 just in case or something. My rating is now a 9.5x after taking 3 rides in Paris in November. Maybe after my Phoenix trip it'll get up higher as we will be taking several Ubers. But will probably do Lyft as the seem to like to dump me promos all the time.

Anyway.... I have had bad rides from high rated PAX equally to low rating PAX. I also find PAX visiting from larger cities tend to have a lower rating overall than locals in my market. Which is to be expected as the big cities tend to have more assholes running around. I'm also more engaged with those low rating PAX as I'm trying to see if I can figure out why they have that low rating. But it might be they had one of these ****** Uber drivers that down rate for the slightest little thing that butt hurts their sensitivities. For every PAX hole there are 2 Uber dicks driving around.



Cut said:


> I know Lyft says 3-stars or less and there will never be a match again, but I've never seen it mentioned from Uber. If you can provide a link, I'd like to see it.


Uber has it somewhere to be "unmatched" from a rider you have to rate them a 1*. Lyft is 3* as you mention.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> This thread is exactly why I don't put a lot of weight into PAX ratings


I give it NO weight. However, only because of this forum I do glance at it and if low really pay attn how they are with me. No correlation found at all. Just another reason pax ratings 1-5 is silly. Thumps up and or down. Match me again, don't match me. Simple.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I give it NO weight. However, only because of this forum I do glance at it and if low really pay attn how they are with me. No correlation found at all. Just another reason pax ratings 1-5 is silly. Thumps up and or down. Match me again, don't match me. Simple.


Absolutely.... and when I do see a very low * rating I'm to damn curious to not take it anyway :roflmao: .


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> And passengers can rate you exactly the same way.


It doesn't work that way. Drivers have ratings protection. Riders do NOT.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SFTraffic said:


> Drivers have ratings protection


we do?


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> we do?


Correct, if a rider habitually rates drivers less than 5 stars those ratings will be filtered from your overall driver rating. There is no such filter for rider ratings received from drivers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SFTraffic said:


> less than 5 stars those ratings will be filtered from your overall driver rating


we know that from Uber directly?


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> we know that from Uber directly?


Based on your feedback, we're expanding Ratings Protection to cover more of what's out of your control.

*How it works:*


If a rider rates a trip under 5 stars, they'll be required to provide a reason why.
If the reason is something out of your control, like a bad GPS route or traffic, the rating will be excluded from your overall rating.
In addition, we'll exclude low ratings from riders who consistently give lower ratings.

These new protections have been applied to your past trips and will be applied to all trips moving forward.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SFTraffic said:


> they'll be required to provide a reason why.


that part is not true, tho.


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> that part is not true, tho.


They may or may not be required. I have not taken a trip as a passenger in a long time. I do know even if they select a reason it doesn't always show up as feedback to the driver.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SFTraffic said:


> I do know even if they select a reason it doesn't always show up as feedback to the driver.


that would be silly for it not to be displayed to the driver. Kinda the ENTIRE point of ratings. OH well; notw they just need to do that for drivers who *1 for silly, no good reasons.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> You must believe everything you read on here. Uber has never stated how their algorithms work so what people say on here are only assumptions.
> 
> I can careless what a riders rating is. One thing uber and Lyft have published in writing is that I won't be paired with that passenger again. That is what matters to me. It all comes down to my strategy of long profitable trips. Longer trips get a 5 star. Short trips get the infamous 1 star if I think your not a tipper. Especially if you say your gonna tip.


Don't expect riders to have a different attitude than yours.


SFTraffic said:


> It doesn't work that way. Drivers have ratings protection. Riders do NOT.


It absolutely works the same way. Like 100%. Proven. Read the post.


----------



## Simonsays78 (Dec 2, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> How do you all manage to 1-star pax? After you 1-star them, don't they see it and can 1-star you right back?
> 
> Also, what's the minimum driver rating to see trip times and direction? 4.85?
> 
> I find that I don't want to rate pax lower than 5-star or else my rating will suffer and I might lose trip times and direction?


Until a driver with a higher rating is paid more then a driver with a lower rating, this star system is irrelevant


----------



## Hairytee (Jan 10, 2017)

You should know that a pax can change a rating for a driver indefinitely. For example, if you took an Uber a year ago, you could go in and change the rating you gave that driver today. That is completely messed up! When you rate a passenger, it does not show up in their ratings for 7 days, however, if you 1 starred a passenger and they don’t take another Uber for a week, then they will know it was you that dinged them. They can then retaliate by changing your rating!

There is no reason a pax should ever be allowed to change a rating. Oddly enough, Drivers can’t change a pax rating and we have plenty of reasons to do so. Go figure. It’s all ass backwards and Uber supposedly says they try protect our driver ratings.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> How do you all manage to 1-star pax? After you 1-star them, don't they see it and can 1-star you right back?
> 
> Also, what's the minimum driver rating to see trip times and direction? 4.85?
> 
> I find that I don't want to rate pax lower than 5-star or else my rating will suffer and I might lose trip times and direction?


Here is my feeling on it. Just give them all 5 stars ,dont give them a reason to blow up your rating. 1 starring them means nothing so why expose yourself? On occassion i will one star but it has to be something extreme. Ratings for passangers dont come with any penalties only for the drivers.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> How do you all manage to 1-star pax? After you 1-star them, don't they see it and can 1-star you right back?
> 
> Also, what's the minimum driver rating to see trip times and direction? 4.85?
> 
> I find that I don't want to rate pax lower than 5-star or else my rating will suffer and I might lose trip times and direction?


My understanding is, after the "180 days of making the driver feel happy again" program from last year, that Pax cannot see their new rating which includes the driver's brand new 1 star rating, until after they rate the driver, or the 48 hour rating period expires. So no, they cannot see that their rating went down .01 from their newly acquired 1 star, so they do not have the ability to retali-rate. I haven't played the Uber Pax game since 5/2017, so I do not know for sure how the pax rating/view system works these days.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BillC said:


> My understanding is, after the "180 days of making the driver feel happy again" program from last year, that Pax cannot see their new rating which includes the driver's brand new 1 star rating, until after they rate the driver, or the 48 hour rating period expires. So no, they cannot see that their rating went down .01 from their newly acquired 1 star, so they do not have the ability to retali-rate. I haven't played the Uber Pax game since 5/2017, so I do not know for sure how the pax rating/view system works these days.


Both a driver and rider here. So, let me clarify the retaliatory rating thing. First if all, I absolutely do this myself, and have done so multiple times.

And I'm able to go back as far as I want to change a rating. Every time my rating drops, I go back and lower the driver's rating. If I'm not sure which driver, I make an educated guess.

The scraggly looking, "homie" types get an automatic one ☆. After reading, the attitudes, on UP I've become much stricter on ratings and much tighter on tips.

Currently have 4.87 driver rating, 4.91 rider rating. No worries.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Both a driver and rider here. So, let me clarify the retaliatory rating thing. First if all, I absolutely do this myself, and have done so multiple times.
> 
> And I'm able to go back as far as I want to change a rating. Every time my rating drops, I go back and lower the driver's rating. If I'm not sure which driver, I make an educated guess.
> 
> ...


I have done the same. I now subscribe to the theory that TIPS ARE INCLUDED.

Meaning I require my pax put a cash tip in my hand, while thanking me profusely for the wonderful 4.95 rated experience they are having. Failure to do so results in me immediately ejecting them from my vehicle, back to the world of public transportation where they belong.

I now carry clothespins in my center console for cheapskate pax with no class. I do this so they can put them on their noses when they sit next to the stinky whino on the bus who just crapped his pants. See I'm compassionate. I understand most of these rubes don't tip due to poor upbringing. That's why I clip a clothespin to their ear and actually slow my car down to 5mph before jettisoning them out.

TIPS ARE INCLUDED, if you don't include them you're stuck with the 4.87 economy level option.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> I have done the same. I now subscribe to the theory that TIPS ARE INCLUDED.
> 
> Meaning I require my pax put a cash tip in my hand, while thanking me profusely for the wonderful 4.95 rated experience they are having. Failure to do so results in me immediately ejecting them from my vehicle, back to the world of public transportation where they belong.
> 
> ...


My 4.87 = 5.0. Why? Because only I know how to provide the very tip top service our customers deserve.

The only reason my rating sits at 4.87 is because I flat out don't put up with crap either. Like most stops. Gladly accept the inevitable one ☆ rather than complete those requests.

Will say, however, your clothespin strategy seems very intriguing. Let me know how works out. Actually, wouldn't mind seeing a video of this! &#128077;

Think I'll try it out on some of our more "entitled" customers with silly requests, etc
&#128526;.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> My 4.87 = 5.0. Why? Because only I know how to provide the very tip top service our customers deserve.
> 
> The only reason my rating sits at 4.87 is because I flat out don't put up with crap either. Like most stops. Gladly accept the inevitable one ☆ rather than complete those requests.
> 
> ...


Do it man! Your time is far too valuable to put up with cheapskates who don't appreciate the opportunity to be a guest in your vehicle. You're Miami Kid! A god damned UP.net star! Act like it my man! You deserve a crisp $20 after every ride. To accept anything less on your part would be a travesty!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> Do it man! Your time is far too valuable to put up with cheapskates who don't appreciate the opportunity to be a guest in your vehicle. You're Miami Kid! A god damned UP.net star! Act like it my man! You deserve a crisp $20 after every ride. To accept anything less on your part would be a travesty!


Will give at a shot! And for pax's who don't appreciate the "Rock Star" service I'm rolling out, clamp them with a clothespin!
&#128077;


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> my ratings go like this
> 
> 5 star cash tip
> 4 never
> ...


Some of you idiot Drivers need to check yourself in a mirror and see if you're even worth a Slave gig like Uber.



#professoruber said:


> 50% of my rides are 1 stars. I have a 4.96 rating. Your logic is flawed.


That's what I would call a worthless driver.


----------

